# ATC-210 dimmer thermostat help please



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought the ATC-210 a couple of days ago (Digital Dimming Thermostat ATC-210 - £43.99 : Forttex). Has anyone else got one of these? Although it is a dimmer it is making my bulb flicker. I got perfect temperatures yesterday all day, overnight was all off and temps fine. But this morning I cant get it up to temp and the bulb is still flickering.

Any suggestions?

Any recommendations of a different one to get that will work?

Thanks.


----------



## weeble (Sep 29, 2007)

To get higher temps move the sensor probe further away from the heat source.

My probe is in the middle of the tank as any closer to the basking spot the ambient temps aint high enough.
As for the bulb flickering...is it a dimable bulb?
I only ask as i bought a spot a while ago that buzzed and flickered if not on full.

Also if using a 80w bulb, try a 60w to stop it dimming etc....it takes time to get everything spot on.


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

The probe is the same place it was yesterday... Ill move it though and see if it helps.

The bulb is a pro rep 100w basking spot lamp and they actually say on the pack they recomment use of a dimming thermostat with it :s

I will buy a 60w bulb I think... can you recommend any?

I didnt want to make the viv more complicated than I need to but if 60w is not hot enough to heat everything, I have a ceramic bulb I could connect to the thermostat instead of the basking buld, then have the basking one just hooked to a timer.

Thanks


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

I had a similar problem with the bulb flickering the other day....a few hours later the bulb blew.

So I changed it and its been fine since.


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmmm interesting... I will try a different bulb.

Does your thermostat heat LED flicker?


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

No, mine may be a different brand to yours though.

It does dim with the light but thats it.


----------



## xmadxmoex (Jun 22, 2011)

I shouldnt think the light would flicker on the stat.. could be faulty stat


----------



## zakswfc (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi guys, with a change of job its making turning heat/lights on off a nightmare at the moment so I am looking for a way in which I have to basically do nothing and fouund this. So can you tell me how your getting on with this act 210 and if I can connect a basking lamp to be set at a temperature at day and at night and also have a uv light plugged in and have that to turn on and off with a timers. Like I said will this machine do that for me. This way all I have to do is feed and handle my dragon(beardie)
Thanks a lot
Zak


----------

